# Does anyone know how many times you can eggshare?



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi can anyone help me i have just gone through an IVF cycle with eggshare, they collected 14 eggs in total and shared between us, my recipent had a negative test  and i had a chemical pregnancy   i just wanted to know if anyone knows how many times you can do eggshare?. We do have some frozen embies but just wanted to know just incase that don't work.

This whole IVf business is driving my  .

Thanks
Eliese


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi hun

The HFEA limits the amount of live births to 10... So that 10 babies born from your donation. 

However there are some clinics that will only let you egg share 3 time, as the chances of sucess are high within 3 cycles. 
I am about to start my 3rd Egg share cycle but my 4th IVF in total. 

Its really up to your clinic, you will have to talk to them about there donattion policy. 

Good luck, I am very sorry your cycle ended in sadness.  
Natalie xxx


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi Natalie,

Thanks for getting back, i didn't know any of this i really just had it in my head that they only gave you one go and that was it so thats is good news, although i will speak to the clinic about this on my follow up appointment next week.

I have gone through so many emotions this week going from elated on tuesday when i got my pregnancy to feeling upset, hurt and numb right now. I must say i hope your tx in Jan gives you both your long awaited and very wanted baby, you deserve it after all those treatments you have gone through.

Good luck for 2010 xxxx


----------

